# Help - fur cut really short.



## Cockapoo321 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi all.

I took our 15 month old Cockapoo for grooming and she has come back really short. She looks like a totally different dog - I wouldn’t have recognised her.

Just looking for a bit of reassurance that it will grow back the same as it was. She looked like a little mop before.

I feel really bad that now she doesn’t have much fur.

Anyone know how long it will take to grow back. Sorry I did have a look at some other posts but really felt I had to post a new thread.

My family are really upset.

I feel horrible 

She did have quite a few mats so perhaps there was no choice for the groomer but it was a big

Anyone who can help a Cockapoo dad feel a bit better would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Groomers have no choice but to shave short if your dog is matted, the coat will grow back just fine and now is a really good time to get your dog used to brushing and combing to avoid future matts.

If the weather is too cold a coat might be useful - but beware a coat can cause matts too


----------



## Cockapoo321 (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for posting and for the advice. I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

My dog was also practically shaved but his hair came back lovely 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

